# FB Australia - No new isn't good news



## Hooked (19/2/21)

*This is what Facebook looks like in Australia after the social media giant pulled all news*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/what-facebook-looks-like-without-news-in-australia-2021-2
18 Feb. 2021


Facebook is blocking Australian users from seeing, sharing, and interacting with news on the site.
Moreover, all Facebook users worldwide aren't able to see news shared by Australian news outlets.
Facebook now looks remarkably different for Australian users...

[My comment: Follow above link to take a look. It's quite unbelievable.]

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/2/21)

Hooked said:


> *This is what Facebook looks like in Australia after the social media giant pulled all news*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/what-facebook-looks-like-without-news-in-australia-2021-2
> 18 Feb. 2021
> 
> ...



Zuckerberg is an arrogant arsehole...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (19/2/21)

Wish they could block all the Russian pay-to-win games adverts rather.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (20/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Zuckerberg is an arrogant arsehole...



How dare you insult an arsehole like that?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## fbb1964 (20/2/21)

We didn't actually expect business insider to report the factual actual truth?

Funny that not one main stream media company globally demand that Facebook and Google pay them to advertise their news except in Australia where the sinking lame stream media is broke because nobody believes a word of the far left AU government propoganda their sprouting and now demands to be paid for it. The arrogant burocratic out of control AU government took a a serious nose dive against FB and deservedly so. Twisting the facts and now crying for sympathy worldwide is not going to help one bit.

Interesting one. Here's a different and more factually correct take on it. 

FACEBOOK CONTROVERSY
This Facebook page was down for a few hours yesterday, due to the dispute between the Morrison Government and Facebook. Here's my take on what has happened:
Twenty years ago, as the Internet was becoming popular, the legacy media companies running newspapers declared they would cope by putting their material behind paywalls and make money that way. They said their customers would pay for online content.
But given the political agendas, biases, shallowness and incompetence of Leftist mainstream media, that did not work out well. They started to go broke (in most cases, deservedly so).
Under pressure from the big media outfits, the Morrison Government said it would make the Internet platforms like Google and Facebook pay the media companies for sharing their content online. Supposedly this was "to save journalism".
Facebook responded yesterday by taking the content down, instead of paying for it.
This policy to make Internet platforms pay money to legacy media companies was always, at its heart, about media-tart Josh Frydenberg sucking up to Mainstream Media owners and executives.
What's wrong with using competition policy in the media sector instead of media-tart interventionism?
Why does any government need to be saving 'journalism'?
Why can't journalism save itself?
Why did Mark Latham's Outsiders page pay a price yesterday to save the Left-wing crap produced by The Guardian and Fairfax?
Morrison and Frydenberg should have stayed out of the dispute between newspapers and the Internet. It was a commercial matter only. The trouble that's now been caused was unnecessary from an Australian public interest point-of-view.
Mark Latham MLC

Another interesting comment I saw on this..

I still don't see why Facebook should pay media outlets to use it's platform to promote their product. I don't blame Facebook for removing all the news outlets from it's platform. The news outlets use Facebook to reach its market which in turn makes the news outlets money. Trying to make Facebook pay them to advertise their product is akin to the newspapers paying me to advertise my car for sale. The news outlets need Facebook to advertise & promote their product, Facebook doesn't need them. News outlets already have their own web pages if people want the news. Facebook pages just made it easier for these outlets to link people to their own sites which is where they make their money. I hope Facebook holds firm & refuses to pay & or allow news outlets back on it's platform. IMO news outlets should be paying Facebook to use it's platform to sell their product!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

